# suc i bruc



## mononoke

com traduiríeu en castellà aquestes expressions?

_notícies que tinguin suc i bruc.

malament rai!


_moltes gràcies!


----------



## tamen

Ni dic que siguin les solucions millors ni les úniques, i dependrà del context, però tens:


sin substancia
soso, desabrido
sin gracia
a veure com va això, doncs.

Sort!


----------



## tamen

Perdona: no m'he adonat que no deies "sense suc ni bruc", que és la cosa normal, sinó que ho deies invertit, és a dir amb valor afirmatiu.

En català, "notícies que tinguin suc i bruc" em sembla lingüísticament un disbarat (com dir "coses que tenen molt cap i peus"), però es podria tractar d'una "gràcia" d'intenció més o menys publicitària.


en aquest cas potser diria "noticias que tengan miga".

Ja diràs i ja direu.


----------



## mononoke

tamen said:


> Perdona: no m'he adonat que no deies "sense suc ni bruc", que és la cosa normal, sinó que ho deies invertit, és a dir amb valor afirmatiu.
> 
> En català, "notícies que tinguin suc i bruc" em sembla lingüísticament un disbarat (com dir "coses que tenen molt cap i peus"), però es podria tractar d'una "gràcia" d'intenció més o menys publicitària.
> 
> 
> en aquest cas potser diria "noticias que tengan miga".
> 
> Ja diràs i ja direu.





Em sembla que la teva proposta encaixa bastant bé al meu text.

De tota manera, com traduirieu l'expressió _malament rai_ en castellà? per més que m'hi esforço no se m'acut cap expressió equivalent en aquest idioma.

Moltes gràcies!


----------



## betulina

Hola, mononoke. 

Crec que hauries d'haver obert un altre thread per a "malament rai". Si ens diguessis una mica de context, seria més fàcil, però així d'entrada se m'acut "mal vamos" o "vamos mal" o una cosa així. Depèn molt del context, però.

Salut!


----------



## tamen

Mal asunto, mala cosa, malo!


----------



## tamen

t'he respost sota el títol "malament rai".


----------



## mononoke

penso que les vostres propostes encaixen prou bé al meu text.

Moltes gràcies a tots dos

 MONONOKE


----------

